
Functional Programming should be your #1 priority for 2015 - leephillips
https://medium.com/@jugoncalves/functional-programming-should-be-your-1-priority-for-2015-47dd4641d6b9
======
eveningcoffee
> It's just because OOP relies directly on mutable state

> (in Imperative Languages, which are the most common OOP implementation).

> The Object's methods you call is supposed to mutate the current self or
> this.

> A lot of complexity will be needed to keep all threads correctly updated and
> synchronized.

Nothing prevents you to create immutable objects in OOP language. Immutability
is the key here, not the functional languages.

